# Amazon will pay nearly $62 million over “outrageous” practice of pocketing driver tips



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.vox.com/recode/2021/2/2/22262335/amazon-flex-driver-tips-ftc-settlement


> Amazon will pay $61.7 million in a settlement with the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) over allegations that the company used customer tips to subsidize the guaranteed hourly wages of some delivery drivers, after recruiting the gig workers with promises of $18 to $25 hourly pay plus all customer tips. The FTC said the entire settlement is earmarked for affected drivers, but the agency isn't yet providing details for how drivers can recoup their tips.





> Under a delivery program called Amazon Flex, Amazon hires independent contractors to handle deliveries of Prime Now and Amazon Fresh orders, and sometimes Amazon.com packages as well. From 2015 to 2016, the company paid these drivers $18 to $25 per hour, plus customer tips. But the FTC alleges that Amazon surreptitiously changed its payment practice in late 2016 and began pocketing some customer tips to subsidize the company's payments of $18 to $25 per hour, while assuring drivers they were still receiving all their tips.


Any ants looking to get a piece of this pie? :biggrin:


> On a call with reporters, FTC officials said the $61.7 million represents the full amount owed to drivers, but said it could take weeks or months for the drivers to find out how they can recoup their tips. An FTC spokesperson said Amazon Flex drivers who think they may have been impacted should sign up for email updates here. The settlement also prohibits Amazon from misrepresenting driver earnings and tips, and requires the company to notify drivers before making any future changes to how it handles tips.


EDIT: It looks like this has already been posted:
https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/...ion-to-settle-claims-it-withheld-tips.429327/


----------

